# Haircut



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Opey got his haircut on Friday! As you can tell I tend to keep him short. I just love him with short hair!! :wub::wub:


----------



## Michie (May 19, 2012)

lmillette said:


> Opey got his haircut on Friday! As you can tell I tend to keep him short. I just love him with short hair!! :wub::wub:


Love fuzzy OPEY! Falcon is so SOFT with short hair. I love it. I can't say I miss the long hair all that much. Hahahaha


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Opey looks ever so handsome in his new cut!!! He also has beautiful eyes!!! I love him!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lindsay he is such a precious boy! I think he looks adorable in his new haircut. I keep Bella short too...apparently I stunk at the whole groom her every day thing, so short cuts for us too  lol!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Love Opey's clip!! He looks very pleased with it too!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Adorable!!! Kisses for Opey :wub2: Look at the award winning smile! He looks great in the short cut . I bet he's soft and snuggly . Opey looks like he approves too! The bandana is a perfect touch :wub: do you have to brush him at all with his hair that length?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Opey, you are precious little boy. Just look at those EYES! THATS A HAPPY BOY! What a doll. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I love Opey's haircut! He looks very handsome ... and he also looks very happy!:wub::wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Opey looks adorable in his new doo.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lindsay - I love Opey's cut and most of all -- OPEY'S FACE :wub::wub: Look at those big eyes and long tongue. :wub2: What a sweetheart. Though I have to admit in that last photo he looks like he's none too fond of his short do. What do fluffs know? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Lindsay - I love Opey's cut and most of all -- OPEY'S FACE :wub::wub: Look at those big eyes and long tongue. :wub2: What a sweetheart. Though I have to admit in that last photo he looks like he's none too fond of his short do. What do fluffs know? :HistericalSmiley:


Oh, Sue! No! No! No! I think Opey is saying ... "Don't you think I am one handsome looking dude with my new haircut?"


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Linds.....I love Opey's hair short. I know it is much easier to keep it that way and he looks great. Hugs to you and your kids....:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Michie said:


> Love fuzzy OPEY! Falcon is so SOFT with short hair. I love it. I can't say I miss the long hair all that much. Hahahaha


Ya long hair is kind of over rated, huh? LOL! Opey is nice an fuzzy right now! 



Furbabies mom said:


> Opey looks ever so handsome in his new cut!!! He also has beautiful eyes!!! I love him!!!


Thanks Deborah!! He is a handsome boy, if I must say so myself! :wub: 



Summergirl73 said:


> Lindsay he is such a precious boy! I think he looks adorable in his new haircut. I keep Bella short too...apparently I stunk at the whole groom her every day thing, so short cuts for us too  lol!


Bridget, he is a precious guy. I prefer short and it does make grooming a whole lot easier!



zooeysmom said:


> Love Opey's clip!! He looks very pleased with it too!


He seems to like it short! I suppose I would too, light and free!! In the winter he is a bit more fluffy since it can get pretty cold here 



hoaloha said:


> Adorable!!! Kisses for Opey :wub2: Look at the award winning smile! He looks great in the short cut . I bet he's soft and snuggly . Opey looks like he approves too! The bandana is a perfect touch :wub: do you have to brush him at all with his hair that length?


Opey loves his auntie Marisa! :wub: He is quite the little smiler!! My groomer always has such cute bandana's for him and for Loco! I don't have to brush his body really at all but I do brush is face and tail about every other day, so it is really easy!



SammieMom said:


> Oh Opey, you are precious little boy. Just look at those EYES! THATS A HAPPY BOY! What a doll. :wub:


Thanks Kandis! He does have nice eyes, huh? I have to say he is a happy boy! 



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I love Opey's haircut! He looks very handsome ... and he also looks very happy!:wub::wub:


Awe, thanks Marie! 



revakb2 said:


> Opey looks adorable in his new doo.


Thank you Reva!! 



Snowbody said:


> Lindsay - I love Opey's cut and most of all -- OPEY'S FACE :wub::wub: Look at those big eyes and long tongue. :wub2: What a sweetheart. Though I have to admit in that last photo he looks like he's none too fond of his short do. What do fluffs know? :HistericalSmiley:


Oh Sue, your too much! His tongue does look long! It was about 95 degrees here on Friday so he was hot in the car and I think is tongue was out as far as it would go!! And by the last picture, I think he was saying "I think you got enough darn pictures, women!" :HistericalSmiley:



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, Sue! No! No! No! I think Opey is saying ... "Don't you think I am one handsome looking dude with my new haircut?"


Or he is saying that Marie!  I put that shot in so everyone could see his body.



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Linds.....I love Opey's hair short. I know it is much easier to keep it that way and he looks great. Hugs to you and your kids....:wub::wub::wub:


Thank you Barbara!! It is really nice and easy!! Hugs to you and sweet Zoe! :tender:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I wubs me some Opey!!! Those big brown eyes and that long pink tongue, just right for giving me lots of kisses!!! Can't wait to get my hands on you little man! Rest up.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Opey reminds me of Tyler here---those huge, chocolate brown eyes! 
I, too, like short, although Kitzi is trying to grow his a bit. After he got shaved last Christmas we decided to let it grow a bit---that was awful. He looks "chunky" at this hair stage & I guess he is a little chunky of late! 
Opey, it will be fun to meet you, little guy! Not long now.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Opey looks adorable in his new haircut...quite handsome!


----------



## Micheleandkhloe (Aug 8, 2012)

He looks so sweet! Love his cut! I wanna get khloe a short cut as well... 


Love, 
Michele & Khloe


----------



## HeyStellaMae (Aug 20, 2012)

He looks adorable


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I wubs me some Opey!!! Those big brown eyes and that long pink tongue, just right for giving me lots of kisses!!! Can't wait to get my hands on you little man! Rest up.


And Opey can't wait to get himself some kisses from his Auntie Laura!! :wub:



edelweiss said:


> Opey reminds me of Tyler here---those huge, chocolate brown eyes!
> I, too, like short, although Kitzi is trying to grow his a bit. After he got shaved last Christmas we decided to let it grow a bit---that was awful. He looks "chunky" at this hair stage & I guess he is a little chunky of late!
> Opey, it will be fun to meet you, little guy! Not long now.


Thanks Sandi! Opey looks a little chunky on the sides from certain angles! :innocent: And he is looking forward to meeting you and give you lots of hugs!!



donnad said:


> Opey looks adorable in his new haircut...quite handsome!


Thanks you, Donna!



Micheleandkhloe said:


> He looks so sweet! Love his cut! I wanna get khloe a short cut as well...
> 
> Thanks Michele, you'll love a short cut!
> 
> ...





HeyStellaMae said:


> He looks adorable


Thanks Stella!!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Opey looks so cute with his new cut. I love that tongue!! :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Opey is one handsome dude. Forgive me for being honest, but I really don't think we should cut the hair on the legs short. May I suggest that next time you clip the body short, you let the leg hair grow longer. That is just my opinion, forgive me if you didn't want to hear it. All the same, Opey is absolutely adorable.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

dntdelay said:


> Opey looks so cute with his new cut. I love that tongue!! :wub:


Thank you!



Sylie said:


> Opey is one handsome dude. Forgive me for being honest, but I really don't think we should cut the hair on the legs short. May I suggest that next time you clip the body short, you let the leg hair grow longer. That is just my opinion, forgive me if you didn't want to hear it. All the same, Opey is absolutely adorable.:wub::wub::wub:


Thank you, Sylvia. I welcome everyone's suggestions/opinions.  I do like the longer hair on the legs look but I don't think it works for us. DH walks the dogs a lot during the day by himself and he isn't as vigilant with watching what Opey is walking or rolling in so who knows what would get stuck to long leg hair. :w00t: So for easy grooming it works better.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have had Kitzel's legs short quite a bit---reason being that he has a very bad aim & w/long hair, let's just say "it is less than pleasant." Yellow hair on a maltese stinks. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Forgive me for being honest, but I really don't think we should cut the hair on the legs short.:wub::wub::wub:


I'm the opposite--I like the short hair on the legs. And I like long ears whereas some prefer short ears. I think 10 years ago, I preferred the opposite :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I think whatever makes a happy owner and dog is best  We all have different preferences but it helps to have other people's opinion, huh!

Lindsay, having longer leg hair length DOES track in leaves, burrs, twigs, gunk, etc.. from outdoors. I have to literally wash Obi's feet everyday after walks and check for random things stuck in the hair- LOL! My husband does not- he just calls me over to do that and the "butt check" after poops. :angry: :blush: 

Thanks for letting me know about your grooming routine-- we are planning on going on vacation for 2.5 weeks in November and Obi can't go with us  So, I think I'm going to have to cut his body hair very short because I can't expect my MIL to thoroughly comb him out daily for that length of time.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Just to make myself clear....I didn't mean really long hair on the legs. I was thinking just about the length that Opey's legs are in his avatar.

MiMi will not set foot on grass, dirt, leaves, so I have no problem with long hair. But her face is always dirty. I agree that different dogs need different hair cuts.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I have had Kitzel's legs short quite a bit---reason being that he has a very bad aim & w/long hair, let's just say "it is less than pleasant." Yellow hair on a maltese stinks. :HistericalSmiley:


Pee eew!! :HistericalSmiley:



zooeysmom said:


> I'm the opposite--I like the short hair on the legs. And I like long ears whereas some prefer short ears. I think 10 years ago, I preferred the opposite :HistericalSmiley:


I like his ears short!! :innocent:



hoaloha said:


> I think whatever makes a happy owner and dog is best  We all have different preferences but it helps to have other people's opinion, huh!
> 
> Lindsay, having longer leg hair length DOES track in leaves, burrs, twigs, gunk, etc.. from outdoors. I have to literally wash Obi's feet everyday after walks and check for random things stuck in the hair- LOL! My husband does not- he just calls me over to do that and the "butt check" after poops. :angry: :blush:
> 
> Thanks for letting me know about your grooming routine-- we are planning on going on vacation for 2.5 weeks in November and Obi can't go with us  So, I think I'm going to have to cut his body hair very short because I can't expect my MIL to thoroughly comb him out daily for that length of time.


Oh boy, are you going to miss Obi!! I know it stinks to cut his beautiful hair but I definitely would otherwise you will have to cut it when you get back because let's face anyone watching a Malt will not groom that good unless they have a Malt of their own. So I say do you and Obi a favor and cut his short before you leave so he won't be matted when you get back.  

I left Opey for a week last year with Shane and when I got back he was pretty dirty and had some knots and Shane said "boy he is high maintenance"! :w00t:



Sylie said:


> Just to make myself clear....I didn't mean really long hair on the legs. I was thinking just about the length that Opey's legs are in his avatar.
> 
> MiMi will not set foot on grass, dirt, leaves, so I have no problem with long hair. But her face is always dirty. I agree that different dogs need different hair cuts.


I love Opey in his avatar! And his leg hair was almost that long when I brought him in this time. I will have to post a pic this winter because I let his hair grow out as it gets pretty cold here. I keep him short in the summer because it gets pretty hot here then!! And it is nice to have a break from constant grooming. I don't know how you ladies do it with the long coats because even Opey's long coat will probably be really short to everyone! :blush:


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

Opey's cut is adorable, really it's that Opey is adorable and the cut just shows off how handsome he is. I love his big beautiful eyes, and that face!


----------

